# Bad Smell in Marina Square buildings



## Rozo (Jul 6, 2016)

I moved to Marina Square , Al Reem Island Abu Dhabi about a month back and it looks like a bad decision due to poor maintenance issue. The most common and unbearable problem is the sewage stench which keeps coming every now and then in the rooms and also common areas of the building. I have reported my problem at least 10 times and the maintenance teams have visited my apartment six times by now trying to provide some quick fixes but the problem is not resolved. I have checked with other tenants and it looks like a common problem. It is either bad design of the sewage system or poor maintenance. The stink comes off and on and is not continuous. But when it starts, Oh.. Boy, You better leave your apartment with all windows open and go take a walk outside the building for next two hours. It is impossible to stay inside when it starts. I spoke to the maintenance guys and they come up with new reasons everytime. The long and short of it is that they are not able to fix it. It has happened to me in the middle of the night and also at dawn on many occasions forcing me to leave my bed and stay awake outside the building. I don't know what to do. At this rate shifting out appears to be the only solution. I have spent a fortune in shifting and setting up the apartment apart from the agency fees etc. I guess all that will go down the drain. Do any of you know of any solutions which has worked. I don't know why I shifted to Marina Square. I am repenting at my decision.


----------

